# lightning controller



## danaomaii (Aug 25, 2008)

what is the best lightning controller on the market for a home haunt. why do you choose the controller that you are recomending. please advise i want the best lightning show there is !!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

This forum is great for ideas. Look around, you will find what you are looking for.

Let me point you in the right direction:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11826


----------

